# Loved this;)



## Denise1952 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Oct 10, 2014)

He's a very talented child but also very hyper!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, maybe too much sugar in his diet


----------



## Raven (Oct 10, 2014)

You may be right Denise,   anyway I think he needs medication to help
him calm down a bit. 
He has so much talent for one so young.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 10, 2014)

Raven said:


> You may be right Denise,   anyway I think he needs medication to help
> him calm down a bit.
> He has so much talent for one so young.



I am amazed at these talented young ones, but I also get concerned at what they might miss out on, just being kids ya know?  That's just the way it is though.  If I had a talented child, one that just loved, had a passion for music etc. I wouldn't try to squelch it.  It's the people that push their kids that I get most concerned about, oh well again hey


----------

